# Halloween Pyrotechnics - Green Flash Devices



## Drachenfang (Jun 28, 2013)

I have just finished my video tutorial on how to make thrown green flash devices for Halloween:


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Very cool - thanks for posting!


----------



## tupes (Aug 22, 2012)

Great tutorial. You are very descriptive.


----------



## drazster (Oct 1, 2008)

Really clear and helpful guide. Entertaining too! thanks.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

While these are undeniably cool, it's probably a bad idea to have pyrotechnic devices that could be thrown towards patrons.

It is a good tutorial, though.


----------

